# Pictures of Afida's Quads!!!



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, Afida had her kids on July 3rd! 3 doelings and 1 buckling. Afida went to her new home on the 6th... I have 2 doelings and the buckling going well on the bottle...but 1 doeling is pretty adamant about NOT wanting it. Soooooo hoping she changes her mind by tonight.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW they are all really different, cute but different. Congrats on the new kids!!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL...well, they all have different dads!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So you had to DNA them all? Three different dates in one litter to funny one very hussy mama doe


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

How in the world did this happen?! O__O


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars:

They are ADORABLE! How are you sure about the sires if there were multiple coverings?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are adorable.... :hi5:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, DNA will be done on all the doelings... but the buckling will be wethered.  Right now I'm going by the look of them.... the peach and gray doeling is a signature Triton doe because she already has head furnishings.. (bangs) The red and white doe looks just like Gage (no question on her) and the polled silky doeling is long haired and blue eyed...which would mean Tonka because he is the only long haired blue eyed buck that Afida (Brown eyed) was bred to.  
This was from 1 fun filled night where all 3 bucks escaped...apparently they all had a good time!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, that makes three years worth of breedings you get for one. I guess that makes it easier to sell her, and you got THREE does too!

Jan


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's kinda cool! How would you register them?!? Congrats to you and Afida... And all three of the proud daddies! :slapfloor: :stars:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, how insane!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh what beautiful babies and Lucky 3 does and your buckling is absolutely adorable, love his coloring. Congrats on the wonderful babies. Proud dadies they must be


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! :balloons: As usual, gorgeous babies! :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: I  the no-bottle-for-me girl (hope she took to it) and the red doe. If either's available, please let me know. I've found a second Silky buckling and would like to get another doe for him.

Deb Mc


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

What cute babies!  Congrats x 4! :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: Hope your little girl takes the bottle soon! Are they fainting goats? They look like Nigerians!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

So CUTE!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable kids!!


----------



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

Ahhh I'll take the Triton kid please and thank you!


----------

